# Vaseline and Sex



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A man doing market research for the Vaseline Company knocked at a door and was greeted by a young woman with three small children running around at her feet.

"I'm doing some research for the Vaseline Company. Have you ever used the product?"

"Yes. She said. "My husband and I use it all the time."

"If you don't mind my asking," he said, "what do you use it for?"

"We use it for sex," she said.

The researcher was a little taken aback. "Usually people lie to me and say they use it on a child's bicycle chain or to help with a gate hinge.

But, in fact, I know that most people do use it for sex. I admire you for your honesty and since you've been so frank so far, can you tell me exactly how you use it for sex?"

The woman said, "I don't mind telling you at all. "

"My husband and I put it on the doorknob and it keeps the kids out".


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------

